
Literary Machines (1987) [pdf] - tosh
https://monoskop.org/images/b/be/Nelson_Ted_Literary_Machines_c1987_chs_0-1.pdf
======
djb75
Thanks for sharing.

Ted is a great thinker for sure but not so good at realising his ideas. He had
envisaged a tool for documenting his own multi-dimensional thinking / writing
and therefore would not compromise or build something simpler for everyone.
Like many unfinished projects complexity and the desire for perfection was the
downfall of project Xanadu. I think Roger Gregory [1] deserves some kudos for
trying to implement these ideas.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Gregory_(programmer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Gregory_\(programmer\))

Tim Berners-Lee will be remembered as the man that successfully implemented
the first hypertext system in 1989. I do not think Ted ever got over this. Ted
however will be remembered for his ideas.

------
bryanrasmussen
>The strange thing is that all this took so long and then happened so
suddenly.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/scientists-reveal-the-
tippin...](https://www.businessinsider.com/scientists-reveal-the-tipping-
point-for-ideas-is-when-theres-a-10-consensus-2011-7?r=US&IR=T) 'Scientists
Reveal The "Tipping Point" For Ideas Is When There's A 10% Consensus'

